# gas tank cleaning



## fishhawk (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's the deal, I got a 12gal. Meoller marine product gas tank,thats hasn't had gas in it for about a year or more. I was able to pull the tank out the boat. What would be the best method for cleaning the tank and getting the brown stuff off the bottom


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Rubbing alcohol is a great solvent
with far less toxicity than most other chemicals.

Once the tank is empty,
pour a full pint of isopropyl into it.
Allow it to dissolve the sediments and varnish.
When complete, pour out into an open container (not the ground)
and allow the alcohol to evaporate.


----------



## fishhawk (Jan 4, 2010)

THanks Brett, it's soaking right now


----------



## fishhawk (Jan 4, 2010)

First let me say thanks for the help. I used a quart of the isopropyl alcohol with good results. Another forum member over the phone suggested to try denatured alcohol I believe the denatured alcohol broke down the hardened varnish better. I have also put a inline gas filter in the gas line for added protection.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I use "Diesel" Simalar to everclear for all kinds of cleaning and you can wipe down a knife blade and be safe to cut up your food with it ... Good stuff to have on hand 

And You can Take a "snort" PRN ...


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

And start camp fires! ;D


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

"DIESEL" is part A. magarita mix part B... 
-'tide


----------

